# Golf with a prosthetic leg



## MikeB (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi everyone, I have just joined the forum & hope someone will be able to help with advice for a beginner.

Does anyone know a golfer with a prosthetic left leg below knee?

I have been playing for just over a year and as I have the above problem I am interested to know if more experienced players have developed special techniques or even had special prosthetics made to overcome the lack of feel/rotational ability of a std falsie?

Hope someone can help!

Mike.


----------



## HTL (Mar 4, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. 

Donâ€™t know of any golfers with that specific issue.  I think Golf Monthly or Todayâ€™s Golfer did an article on it about two years ago.  There is a big society in America of golfers with prosthetic limbs. 

Are you right handed?


----------



## viscount17 (Mar 4, 2009)

welcome,

I would guess that these guys could help,

http://www.baga.org.uk/


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 4, 2009)

I have never met a golfer with a prosthetic leg, but a guy at my course has had both knees replaced, and he plays ok (off 6), if a bit unorthodox. I guess it is something you have to work around.

Mind you, Douglas Bader played off 6 with two prosthetic legs, so it must be possible.


----------



## MikeB (Mar 4, 2009)

Sorry I should have given more details, yes I am right handed. 
As a beginner I am not sure if it is causing problems or not but the left ankle has no lateral rotation & as it doesn't bend, when I take a stance with slightly flexed knees the left heel rises slightly.


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 4, 2009)

I can see the lack of rotation (both from the knee and ankle) being a problem, as you are not going to clear your hips out of the way efficiently. I assume you are having lessons, and I guess that it will test your pro to come up with a workable swing. I would think a lack of power is going to be the most obvious thing, but there are plenty of reasonable golfers out there who lack power.


----------



## viscount17 (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm now about to display my ignorance, but wouldn't stack and tilt be an option?


----------



## MikeB (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks for all the answers folks, I have sent an email to B.A.G.A. 

Viscount, i'm not sure what stack & tilt is?


----------



## viscount17 (Mar 4, 2009)

as I said, I'm displaying my ignorance but it is an alternative swing used, I think, by aaron baddeley amongst others.

Alchemy, bobmac - help!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm sure a good pro will be able to devise a repeatable swing that maximises the turn and flexibility you do have. Its not all about power and if you can keep it straight and get on most holes in three with a decent putting game you'll be hard to beat. Just look at all the old guys at every club who don't hit it more than 150 yards but you never fancy getting drawn against them in knockout cups


----------



## rgs (Mar 4, 2009)

Welcome and enjoy both this forum and your golf. hopefully the BAGA will be able to help. Your local pro may be able to offer guidance and assistance.

My father had a team mate on his hurling team in the 1970's who had a artifical leg, he was a fine goalkeeper who used his leg to his advantage, on a muddy day he would get his leg between the attackers and the ball and take the knocks on his artifical leg.

MikeB good luck again.


----------

